# Homemade Flyers



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone every made homemade flyers. Was thinking on saving some money and making my own. I was just wondering like what type of material you used and how you put them together. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=88915


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Check this whole thread out lots of great info in it
http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showt ... 424&page=4


----------



## seaark2472 (Mar 7, 2011)

What diameter is the wing spar?What size are you guys buying when you build them?


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i bought some green plant spikes at menards they are plastic with steel wire inside. ran them through the wire wheel quick and gave them two coats of flat white and they are good to go. only 76 cents. 3ft long 5/16 diameter.


----------

